# Best holiday spots in Cyprus?



## Vee (May 12, 2009)

Hi

We have one week to get around and see Cyprus on holiday before we move over later on this year. Our week will be in July. 

Can anyone recommend the best towns to visit (not too touristy but still fairly lively with good beaches and restaurants?). What sights are a must-see? Of course we can do all this once we live there, but it would be nice to get a good impression of the place by staying somewhere really nice on our holiday. 

Expats usually know these facts (we have been expats in Africa before) so hopefully someone will be happy to help out with info? Also any great, beachside but still cheap hotels would be nice to know about too. 

Are there any places that are cooler than others in July? We are in our 40's and not looking for wild nightlife, just a great time and best experience of Cyprus. Thanks very much.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Some will tell you that it is cooler in the west of Cyprus than the east. Watching the weather reports the difference is only a degree or two, apart from the Troodos so don't worry about the weather. It will be hot because July always is!

As to towns to visit, it would be easy to say Paphos, Limassol, Larnaca, Nicosia, Polis but it depends on what you want to visit and do. Are you looking for property or just holidaying?

Must see? Again it depends on your taste but IMHO the Troodos, Kourion, Aphrodite's Rock, Stavrovouni, Tombs of the Kings, Cape Grecko, Lefkara, the view from Oroklini Hill and Agia Triada beach (near Paralimni) are must-sees. Eat Meze and Kleftiko at local tavernas.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Must do's. 
Have lunch at the last catsle (viklari) at the edge of the akamas peninsular. 
Fantastic views, delicous chunks of meat off the barbie.:hungry:

Sunday Meze at Kolios winery at Statos Agios Fotios. The best meze around and all the wine you can drink in a restaurant perched on the edge of a cliff with the most amazing views. You have to book though as they buy the food in fresh for the number of people who have booked. They only do it on Sundays.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

This would really depend on what you're into and what type of place you eventually would like to settle in. 

If you are hoping to settle in a beach type location then stick to exploring the coastal areas and see which areas you like. there are many sites to see around the coast starting from Akamas in the far west (stunning scenery), through tombs of the kings (tombs, also mosaics and ruins of bath houses) in Paphos, Curium is lovely (ancient amphitheatre, mosaics and riuns of 2000 year old buildings), as is Kolossi (castle where richard the lionheart got married,) both just west of limassol and have some nice villages as well. 
Larnaca is a nice town with a bit of everything but not as built up and city like as limassol and nicosia. going east, there are gorgeous beaches both at ayia napa (macronissos, lanta, nissi beaches) and also in protaras (fig tree bay) Konnos bay at cape greco national park is also gorgeous. 

Nicosia is an interesting city if you do want to explore city life as well but bear in mnd it can be much hotter than the coast and will be absolotely roasting in July. There are many museums, shopping and you can see across to the tukish occupied areas.


----------



## Vee (May 12, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all who replied with your suggestions. Sounds great! Will do some more homework and start looking at hotels.


----------



## antrikos (Aug 24, 2009)

protaras and pafos! also troodos for the mountains!!


----------

